
Record Query – A tool for doing record analysis and transformation - networked
https://github.com/dflemstr/rq
======
danso
The author of it popped up in the jq thread yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13091043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13091043)

------
zmanian
There is some awesome reusable bits here for embedding V8 in a rust
application.[0]

I wish the build process was documented somewhere instead of just distributing
binaries but it isn't shocking that it is probably a pretty complicated
environment to setup.

[https://github.com/dflemstr/rq/blob/master/src/query/context...](https://github.com/dflemstr/rq/blob/master/src/query/context.rs)

~~~
daenney
The instructions can be found here:
[https://github.com/dflemstr/rq/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md](https://github.com/dflemstr/rq/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md).

So you'll need to fetch a V8 build and set two environment variables pointing
to them but then it's just a regular _cargo build_.

------
isoprophlex
Very good, thanks for sharing. In fact, last week I had the idea that there
was room in the world for a tool like this.

This looks useful, I'll definitely try using it.

------
reitanqild
By the way, anyone knows why this was about to leave the front page so
quickly?

------
Yokohiii
It looks javascripty but doesn't npm install babel. I am so confused!

